# Who did I drive behind?



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I was driving around Markham on Saturday, and was daydreaming as I sped along, until I noticed that the car in front of me had the licence plate "REEFKPR"

Was it anybody here? 

I'm just curious about it I suppose...


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe he meant marijuana


----------

